# How to build a site like this...



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

How do i build a site like this Ugmonk — Ugmonk Shop i know it was build at bigcartel.com but im new too all of this i dont know anything about using bigcartel...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, this is no bigcartel site like I have ever seen. A lot of custom work, I'm sure. There is a member her by the name of Jkruse. He does a lot with bigcartel. His site is DoubleDragon Studios.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

What do you like about the website? You can use pagebuzz.com to build something similar - it won't be exact but it can be close. You also won't have to pay someone else to do the work.

In any case, you should decide what you really like about the website. Is it the color scheme? Is it that the items are listed on the home page? etc.


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello hosting diva well its really clean looking nice....Thanks..


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

N the Hood said:


> Hello hosting diva well its really clean looking nice....Thanks..


Okay but what makes it clean looking to you? 

I think you can accomplish what you want without too much trouble... depending on you skill level of course 

If I were you, here is what I would do -
1) Decide how much money I have to spend
2) Decide what's more important - paying someone to build your website so you can have something super fancy or spending that money on promoting your business
3) Spend the money as you decide

I know that many people on here will tell you that you must have the right look. But, honestly, people just want to buy your stuff easily. The design is something other designers care about...it's not something most consumers really care about. All consumers want is to be able to go to your website, find the item and buy it from you. You can build this consumer friendly website yourself. 

If you want the exact website you gave as an example, you need to know how to use the Big Cartel system, JavaScript, and CSS. If you don't know these things, then you'll need to pay a designer. 

Again... it comes down to where you want to spend your money. I would choose advertising. After all, what's the point of spending all that money on a designer just to go out of business because you have no customers?


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello hosting diva well i like bigcartel the thing is i know nothing about building a website.Lots of people do it them self but really come out great i will try too build my own and see how it comes out Thanks...


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

N the Hood said:


> Hello hosting diva well i like bigcartel the thing is i know nothing about building a website.Lots of people do it them self but really come out great i will try too build my own and see how it comes out Thanks...


I think that's a great idea. You can always hire someone  Just make sure you give it a good honest effort. Good luck!


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

I personally use dreamweaver to build websites. Also dreamweaver allows for extensions. And there are tons of free extensions out there. Extension will help you create widgets (such as navigation bar) and even shopping cart stuff for you. Very useful. A lot of the adobe programs have plug-ins/extensions which help enhance the softwares ability. 

You can do flashy buttons/lnks, with rollover images.

I think you should build the website yourself so that it is accessible. You can always pay someone later when you're business starts taking off to upgrade the site?


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

bigcaretl.com and pagebuzz it both good. its for you to choose any site that you liked


----------

